# HELP setting up crate and x-pen



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:smilie_tischkante: 
Please help me set up my new puppy's crate and xpen. Am using a midwestern crate and xpen. I have a soft bed liner for the crate and a water bottle set up. 
I have the crate inside the xpen so that the puppy can come out to go on his pee pad (going to use wiz as suggested on site) during the day. At night I will put him in his crate and close the door. 
Am I doing this correctly? Or should I keep the crate in a separate area or room?

Going to either use lineoleum to cover entire xpen floor which is on a laminate floor or use a cargo carrier (both suggested here).

It would be great if some of you could post pictures of what your crate setup or xpen setup looks like. When I see it, I get a better idea.  
I have already went through the threads to find out as much as I could about this set up.

Thanks for all your help!! The suggestions here are always excellent! :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You sure are getting prepared! 

Here's the link to one of the playpen's that Kallie/Catcher's mom created. It's quite clever, and you can kinda see what's in it. She also has the info for what was used for underneath everything. 

I would say have 2 crates. I like having Jax in the bedroom with me at night, so he has his crate in there. We also have another crate in the living room for when we go places (it's much larger). I have an xpen as well, but couldn't really use it since Jax figured out how to jump over it only about 2 weeks after we bought it. That silly little guy.

I'd leave his crate in the xpen, door open or even off (if you can). The potty pad on the complete opposite side. I'd say put the food/water by the crate as well. Just try to keep the crate and food together, the potty area as far away as possible. And if you would prefer you could also try a bed, instead of a crate in the xpen. Either way I think it would work.

I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see TONS AND TONS of pics when your little guy comes home. 

Have fun getting everything read and enjoy that anxious feeling.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is where Kosmo hangs out during the day while we're at work-you can't see it-but there's also food and water in there (his x-pen)-the wood is linoleum we got at a hardware store.










As far as his crate-we have that in the bedroom and cover it with a blankie so it's like his little den. From what I've heard, most dogs do better with the crate in the bedroom-Kosmo barked when we tried having it in other rooms. 

Good luck  

Gena


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your doing the right thing. Thats exactly how my little guy lives. Crate in the xpen with litter box and bottle of water on the crate. I use a feeding schedule, so I don't leave food in there. This helps in getting him potty trained. He uses his litter box, but I have been training him to potty outside now. So, I do what you do at night, I close his crate door. 

I am impressed with all the research and getting so prepared for your baby, it makes things so much easier for you. There is tons of threads on everything and anything you have a question to, especially pics of xpen set ups, just do a search.

Welcome


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:aktion033: Thanks so much for all the great ideas and pictures! 

It really helped me and the links to the threads. I tried typing it in the search sevreal times but kept coming up wtih an error message or no results.

LOL Mandy - I do feel that nervous excitement and I am trying to enjoy it. :chili: 

If you have any other ideas, please send them to me. You all are the best!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

just a tip--we put Ollie's pen in a corner and actually bolted the two sides on the wall TO the wall to keep him from scooting the pen across the floor. The pens are not very heavy and if they jump agains it, they will scoot it--and also scoot their food/water, potty pad into one, icky heap. Another alternative is an extra large crate that they cannot move around. At night you can put the crate anywhere you want it. You may want to put it in your bedroom so that he/she will not be scared alone. Good luck!!


----------

